

My friend made the ULTIMATE Colbert Rally shirt, & he plans on open-sourcing it. - wherespaul
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/dxzme/i_made_the_ultimate_colbert_rally_shirt_and_i

======
eljaco
Direct text from Reddit:

 _UPDATE_ Files are here: <http://www.shaunsanders.com/colbertrallyshirt.html>

Alright guys, bear with me... I got 2 hours of sleep today because I spent
most of my night trying to get this thing worked on, then worked on it more
through my classes lol. Here is the design itself:
<http://imgur.com/yiqRM.jpg> Here is me being proud:
<http://imgur.com/RdJc4.jpg>

I'm trying to figure the best way to deliver this. I'll likely host the high-
res files somewhere and put a link up on my site with a step-by-step on how to
make it. In total, it should only cost around $15 or so to make your own (I
got my shirt for $3, a pack of iron-on's for $7, and some card-stock paper for
like $5). You can obviously make more for friends and such.

I'll make a post in the Colbert Rally page with more info when I get that up
in the next hour or so (sorry if I'm rushing, today's my bday and I'm supposed
to be getting ready for dinner lol).

